# VW guy lost in an Audi world



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

I've had my share of MkII's but now my uncle might be giving me his old audi 100. I THINK its a 100 but i cant remember for sure. I know its turbo'd and automatic. Either early 90's or late 80's. 
Are these the 5cyl motors? 
And does anyone have pics of these motors?
thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Steve Angry (Feb 7, 2000)

*Re: VW guy lost in an Audi world (89VWdieselGolf)*

It's most likely a 5000 turbo or a 200 turbo.
It has a 2.2 liter 5 clyinder motor(engine code MC or MC2) 
Steve


----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: VW guy lost in an Audi world (Steve Angry)*

oh ok, thanks, i'll have to wait and see.
How much HP did those motors have?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: VW guy lost in an Audi world (89VWdieselGolf)*

This link should help jog your memory.








http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...%20C4)


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: VW guy lost in an Audi world (89VWdieselGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *89VWdieselGolf* »_How much HP did those motors have?

They made 165 hp, but have potential for 200+ without too much effort. The HUGE drawback about this car is the automatic transmission. They are very fragile, unfortunately. The typical problem is that the differential fluid (regular GL4 gear oil) seeps into the transmission housing and breaks down the ATF, which leads to failure.


----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: VW guy lost in an Audi world (PerL)*

hmmm, wonder if this could be retro-fitted into a MkII


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: VW guy lost in an Audi world (89VWdieselGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *89VWdieselGolf* »_hmmm, wonder if this could be retro-fitted into a MkII

The turbo engine? Not without creative modifications. Just look under the hood of your Mk2 and imagine another 4-6" of length to the engine.


----------

